# wasatch bull down



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally got it done..

I took the last 2 weeks of the hunt off of work hopin the elk would get goin. Hunted hard all of last week and hardly heard a bugle so I decided to sit waterholes almost every night, passed on 3 bulls right around 300"...

I came home saturday to watch my two sons football games and to reload.. both boys won and Byu- good day.

Sunday morning me and my buddy Tyler (awesome elk caller) headed back down to camp. My plan was to go sit a wallow even though I knew Tyler wanted to get after it and do some callin.. we headed down the canyon and found two of our other buddies had just killed a spike and a cow on both wallows in the canyon.. plan 2- Ty gets his wish- hike my fat butt off! We headed up the closest canyon to the wallows, we were about a mile and a half up the canyon when we busted a cow out of an opening- thought we were done for. We sat down on a big ol log deciding what to do next, I looked at TY and said "give another bugle" He bugled and immediatley this bull answered back with a huge growling bugle. Tyler slipped back in the trees and started cow calling and again the bull answered, more a growl than a bugle. I spotted him at about two hundred yards in some thick nasty stuff but couldnt get a good look at him. He stopped and raked a pine tree for about 5 min, tyler bugled again and he lifted his head all I could see was his fourths and whale tails- I turned to Tyler and gave him the thumbs up. Tyler started cow calling again and it was on, he was comin fast. I grabbed my range finder and ranged a rock where I thought he might come out.. 42 yds. I still hadnt seen his full rack, he stepped out and stood over the rock I had ranged. I was already at full draw, I settled in and let him have it. he went thirty yards and fell over then he got back up and went into the trees, we heard him fall again. then it all set in, I couldnt believe what had just happened and how fast. Worked out perfect and I couldnt be any happier..


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great story. let see the pic.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a awesome bull!! What unit? Congrats!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great bull. I've spent many days with 2 buddies who have the same tag and it aint easy. Congrats on a dandy. Do you mind PMing me the general area? I'm just curious if we ran into you up there.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Great bull man. I would be happy as a clam with that beast.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

What a payoff for a hard hunt! Congrats on everything (with the exception of the BYU win).


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Love the pics. Great bull and congrats on a successful hunt. It has only been 2 years since I harvested my bull on the Wasatch, I still have dreams about that hunt as I am sure you will too. 

I don't envy you on the pack out though....hard work right there....time to hike up the skirt and get to work!

Congrats again!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a great bull. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, good job.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. That is a beautiful bull, and it is even better that you did it together with your son.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job ld, way to get'er done. Did I see you on I-15 northbound yesterday afternoon with your bull?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet bull!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Great bull !


----------



## hook (Aug 24, 2009)

That is an awesome looking bull! I will be stoked if I can get one like that this coming Saturday on the Wasatch unit. I spotted some good ones this morning, hopefully they are there on the opener?


----------



## elgobbler (Nov 22, 2007)

Wiz bang Fatbass!!! That is an awesome bull!!! I like it!! I like it a lot!!!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Awesome Bull! What's everyone's guess on the score? I haven't a clue on score. From what others have said about other bulls, I'd guess him around 350??? 

Good job!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations! That is a dandy bull. Sounds like you had a great time. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

325-330


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to say 323 with that broken 3rd,, If not Tree's got it nailed.

At any rate that is a VERY good archery bull, nice job.

And I wouldn't mind knowing the "general area", Were putting up our Wasatch camp tomorrow, Going to be there thru the Muzzy.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

A big congrats on a bull of a life time!! nice whale tails.


----------



## mat b. (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice bull. I noticed the third on one side has the tip broken off. Crazy. Are they already fighting hard enough to break off tines? Congrats on a **** nice bull. 8) 8) 

Mat


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Bull!!!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats,

I have had a fun time down there chasing my bull. Last night was awesome, each day just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

that is a 360+ bull ....... i have him on my trail camera numerous times and was able to watch him grow over a 2 month period prior to the elk hunt. nice job longdraw, to you and lionhunter...


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on your bull and staying with it. I also drew the wasatch tag a couple years ago and had a blast. The wife and I are gearing up for our LE elk tags we drew in WY. we are headed out the 18th for a week, I'm hoping to catch them in the rut, she has never hunted the rut before. Great pictures, hopefully we will have some to post as well.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice bull! Congrats, and thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

bugglin I think what you ment to say was lionhunters trail camera. Jeff nice bull buddy dont pm anyone about my spot please. let me know what he scores I want to know for sure if mine is bigger.


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

lionhunter- im pretty sure yours has mine by about 15"... pretty sweet we killed awesome bulls so close to each other- oh yeah, my lips are sealed.. thanks again buddy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

longdraw said:


> lionhunter- im pretty sure yours has mine by about 15"... pretty sweet we killed awesome bulls so close to each other- oh yeah, my lips are sealed.. thanks again buddy.


Longdraw, I'd like to know what yours scores. I'd be interested to see if that tree fellas as good as he thinks he is at scoring elk. If I were to guess your bulls score I'd say somewhere around 415! 8) Beautiful bull.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would put him at 341. Awesome bull!! I love those long tines.


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

hes almost 350-


----------

